# removing hotfix Rhinestone



## Alohalpt (Apr 7, 2009)

When making a mistake applying hotfix rhinestones. Is there any product or process that can be done to help remove the hotfix residue from garments? Especially when correcting for a about 10 stones or so. I am not meaning for a whole transfer.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Depending on the fabric sometimes you can just pick it off. I have found it isn't worth the time it takes to mess with it.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I agree with Jane. If I have one or maybe two that I have to pick off, I need to do it right away when it comes off the press while it's still hot. Then I repress it so that the glue left on the shirt will evaporate.

Usually, though, I just end up making a new one. I just think - what if I was the customer buying that shirt? Would I want one that the person who made it screwed up on and tried to cover up or would I want a perfect shiny new one?


----------



## drakesis (Apr 3, 2007)

It's in the trash for me..... Well I cut most of the material and keep it as rags. But like the others said, too much trouble and time.


----------



## fdken (Nov 27, 2006)

A good thing to have around your shop when working with rhinestones is one of those glue guns or a cheap craft soldering iron. If you place the hot tip right on top of the fixed rhinestone, it will reheat the glue only on that stone, making it easy to lift off with tweazers, you should be able to scrape enough of the glue off when it is hot, as to not stain the garment


----------



## WorthDesigns (Mar 16, 2011)

As stated above, Its worth starting over as you wouldnt want to give that mistake to a paying customer, It wouldnt be fair. Call it a learning curve if you must, If you have have 1 or 2 loose stones then fine, repair it but 10 or so is bodging the job. Also invest in a rhinestone applicator from the like of kandikane, also worth having around you.

We all make mistake and we must learn by them. 

Regards


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

As has been stated, just do another item. Put that one in the test shirt pile.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

The mistakes are the ones the lil girls that come to the salon with mom get to play Dress up with,, they love em.

Sandy jo


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

We all have the mistake. If there are not custom names on them I always donate them to shelters or to people in need. They think that are the best thing ever and wear them proud! Alway nice to help someone in need if you can. 

Matt


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Great Idea Matt.


----------

